# R Crumb interview



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 7, 2005)

For some reason, The Guardian has a series of features on cult carttonist R Crumb planned out this week. The series starts here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/crumb/story/0,15829,1431884,00.html


----------



## Leto (Mar 7, 2005)

For some obscure reason I thought he was dead. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## Space Monkey (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, what a wacko.
Early on he says he doesn't speak French, then he starts talking to Raoul in French.
This man is more messed up than I ever knew.  (Not because of the rench thing - that was just an observation!)
Eek!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 10, 2005)

More Crumb: 


http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/crumb/story/0,15829,1432842,00.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/crumb/story/0,15829,1433495,00.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/crumb/story/0,15829,1434276,00.html


----------

